# Diet for mice/rats



## Capistrono (Apr 12, 2010)

I recently got a pet mouse form an owner who was taking very poor care of him. He was being fed bird seed and once he was living off of popcorn for a week. I was also planning to upgrade to some better rat food, Harlan or something like that. So I was wondering if there was a rat food that could also be fed to mice? Are their nutritional needs the same?


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Harlan can be fed to mice, is is good for them to.
AVOID OXBOW, it is known to kill mice :/


----------

